

Baroque.me: Bach Cello Suites No. 1, Prelude [Visualization] - nkurz
http://blog.chenalexander.com/2011/baroque-bach-cello/

======
nkurz
"Baroque.me visualizes the first Prelude from Bach’s Cello Suites. Using the
mathematics behind string length and pitch, it came from a simple idea: what
if all the notes were drawn as strings? Instead of a stream of classical
notation on a page, this interactive project highlights the music’s underlying
structure and subtle shifts."

The interactive version is extraordinary: <http://baroque.me/>

